# OS X 1.0 & dev tools



## AdmiralAK (Mar 8, 2001)

Are the Dev tools going to be standard on OS X 1.0 or a separate download ?
Any1 know ?


----------



## zaustin (Mar 8, 2001)

I originally thought it would be a separate download but the word is that they come on a separate CD within the box.  All rumors.  Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## hELLO wORLD (Mar 9, 2001)

I have read somewhere that an Apple representative said that there will be developers tools in the third CD shipped in the Mac OS X box.


----------



## tcpip (Mar 24, 2001)

OS X comes with three CD's:

1)  OS X
2)  OS 9
3)  Developers tools for OS X.

The third was a bit of a trip down memory lane, as it is largely filled with similar tools to the developers tools on NeXTSTEP.  It's great to have that feeling again, I must say.  Even the icon for InterfaceBuilder is the same.

Curiously, though, I can't build openssl/openssh, but, that's a topic for another thread.


----------

